# Bees were out



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Bees were out after 3 weeks. Lots of yellow dots in the snow! Lots of housekeeping too.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

My bee's here in Indianapolis were flying Sunday too in the nice sunny weather...over a still think snow cover. That is a most exciting thing to see...bee's flying with heavy snow on the ground!


----------

